# WinCC Flex 2007 Variablenskalierung linear



## Peter Wahlen (24 August 2007)

Hallo,
nach der Installation von WinC Flex 2007 und Weiterbearbeitung einen vorhanden Projekts (OP77b an S7-313C) habe ich festgestellt, dass die lineare Variablenskalierung nicht mehr (oder anders) funktioniert.
Ich brauche diese Funktion zur Sollwertein / Istwertaus -gabe von s5-Timer Werten.

Sonst musste man bei allen Timervariablen eine Umrechnung mit dem Faktor 1000 einrichten (bei Windowsbasierten Terminals mit Prottool bzw. WinCCFlex).

Dieses funktioniert nicht mehr. Ich habe mir nur damit geholfen, dass ich den Sollwert als integer am OP eingebe und in der SPS daraus einen s5-Timerwert bilde.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## rs-plc-aa (27 August 2007)

... kann ich nicht bestätigen!

Bei meinen übernommenen Projekten sieht das ganz normal aus wie vorher auch.

Bei mit handelt es sich i.d.R. um Sollwerte für Regler die ich am Panel in Sekunden eingeben lasse und zur Steuerung in Millisekunden schicke...

Habe das jetzt zwar nicht in der Runtime getestet (sonst müsste ich ja jetzt überall hinfahren) aber im ES sieht es wie gesagt aus "wie immer".

Hast du den richtigen Typ für deine Variable eingestellt - bzw. ist hier bei der Übernahme was schief gegangen ?

"alles neu generieren" gibt es ja nicht mehr -> das selbe erreichst du aber wenn du zuerst <Extras> -> <Temporäre Dateien löschen> wählst und dann neu übersetzen...


----------



## Peter Wahlen (27 August 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt auch mal die temp Variablen gelöscht, aber es die Skalierung funktioniert nicht mehr. Die Skalierung hat vorher (mit WinCC Flex 2005) funktioniert. 
Kann die Betriebsystemsoftware des OP77b schuld sein - die habe ich nach der Inst von WinCCFlex 2007 upgedatet?

viele freundliche Grüße
Peter


----------



## rs-plc-aa (27 August 2007)

Hmm, aber in der ES wird dir das ganz normal angezeigt (Eigenschaft der Variable - wo du die Skalierung definierst) - oder?

Dein Problem scheint also erst in der Runtime sichtbar zu werden - richtig ?

Ob es an der OS-Version des OPs liegt? - Lass es doch mal am PC laufen und schreibe dann in die SPS was dann passiert...

Sorry ich habe grade nichts zum testen da und auch wenig zeit....

Du hast aber bis jetzt noch nicht geschieben was GENAU nicht funktioniert - ich kann also nur vermuten.


----------



## Peter Wahlen (28 August 2007)

Hallo,

in der Projektierung wird alles normal angezeigt. (Variableneigenschaften usw.)

Die Skalierung funktioniert mit den angegebenen Skalierungswerten.

Wenn aber der Datentyp auf TIMER gestellt wird, wird der Wert vom OP77b nicht mehr zum s5-Zeitformat gewandelt.

Ich habe nur von WinCCFlex2005 -> 2007 upgedatet und das Betriebssystem (OS) des OP77b upgedatet., am Projekt sonst keine Änderungen gemacht.

Der Fehler scheint am OP OS zu liegen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## JesperMP (28 August 2007)

Ich habe auch dieses problem.
Aber .. mein WinCC Flexible ist (noch) v. 2005 SP1 HF7 !
Und, das problem treten auf bei OP177B und PC RT !
Ich habe es vorher oft gemacht, und sehe nicht wo ich mich irren kann da es sehr einfach ist.
Habe rebuild-all verwendet.

Ist das problem vielleicht mit Microsoft .Net 2.0 framework die erst mit HF7 verwendet wird ?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (28 August 2007)

Hmm, ich habe gerade versucht das mal zu simulieren...

Die SPS Varialble hat den Datentyp S5TIME -> diesen gibt es aber bei flexible nicht, nur TIMER (diesen hat aber der Timer ja auch???)

Ich habe selbst diese Umrechnung von Timerwerten noch nicht benötigt daher ist mir das auch noch nicht aufgefallen - aber es scheint wirklich nicht so einfach zu gehen.

Ich glaube aber mal einen FAQ gelesen zu haben (zu V2005) wo das genauer behandelt wurde. Mal bei Siemens suchen nach "flexible s5time" dann stößt du auf den Beitrag 23992560 ...

Falls das mal ging und jetzt nicht mehr dann würde ich sofort die Hotline in die Mangel nehmen...


----------



## rs-plc-aa (28 August 2007)

Nachtrag: Es scheint so wirklich nicht zu funktionieren !

Egal wie man die Endwerte skaliert - es kommt immer das selbe raus  

Hierbei scheint es sich um einen waschechten Bug zu handeln...

Also gleich die Hotline massiv ins Verhör nehmen!


----------



## Peter Wahlen (28 August 2007)

Hallo,

habe soeben der Hotline bescheidgesagt und warte nun auf deren Rückruf.

viele Grüße
Peter


----------



## rs-plc-aa (28 August 2007)

Alles klar, gib bitte Bescheid wie´s weitergeht...

Sag du bist nicht allein mit dem Problem - es haben andere ebenfalls schon bestätigt.


----------



## Peter Wahlen (29 August 2007)

Hallo,

laut Siemens ist der Fehler schon bekannt und liegt in WinCCFlex 2007. Es wird bereits an der Beseitigung gearbeitet.

Bin mal gespannt wie lange das dauert.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## rs-plc-aa (29 August 2007)

Aha, danke für die Info...

Ich war auch schon gespannt wann der erste Hotfix kommt  

Aber das hätte gar nicht passieren dürfen - so eine simple Sache eigentlich.

Da sieht man mal wieder wie intensiv die Vortests wirklich sind


----------



## Peter Wahlen (14 September 2007)

Hallo,

habe soeben von Siemens eine mail erhalten:

das Hotfix 1 für WinCC flexible 2007 ist jetzt verfügbar. Sie können es von unserem FTP-Server herunterladen.
Link für den Download:
ftp://audsupport:quoo4Ueg@ftp.sbs.de/WinCC_flexible_2007_HF1.zip

Bitte beachten Sie, dass es sich bei einem Hotfix um eine kurzfristig bereitgestellte, kundenspezifische Korrektur handelt, welche nicht vollstaendig systemgetestet wurde. 
Wir empfehlen Ihnen deshalb nach Freigabe des naechsten Servicepacks des Produktes den vorliegenden Hotfix durch dieses Servicepack zu ersetzen.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (14 September 2007)

na ja, ging ja eigentlich ganz flott...

Hat es schon jemand getestet ob das damit dann behoben ist?


----------



## rs-plc-aa (14 September 2007)

Ok, ich habe mal wieder für euch das Kaninchen gespielt...

Die lineare Skalierung der Timer funktioniert nach dem HF1 (wieder) erwartungsgemäß...

Sehr viel mehr habe ich noch nicht getestet werde euch aber auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## TimoS (22 Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit hat den HF noch einer. Der link geht nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich haben die den kram schon wieder gelöscht.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (22 Oktober 2007)

... den musst du mit dieser Problembeschreibung beim Support anfordern.


----------

